# Expired Ink



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Evening!

My Sublijet ink expired the end of Nov. When should I remove it?? I know the hype about expired ink but really is it going to start breaking up that quickly after the expiration date or is it just a way for the distributors to make you paranoid and think you have to remove it as soon as it expires???

TIA!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I would use it . Expire dates increase ink sales.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I'm with Dave; keep using it until you notice the colors aren't right.

Sublimation ink is most affected by warm temperatures. Assuming you're in the northern hemisphere, the colder weather now will mean the inks won't degrade as quickly.

Do a couple of tests on something like 600D polyester fabric, write down the date, and put it away. Every once in a while repeat the test, using the same image as before. Compare.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

sherr717 said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> My Sublijet ink expired the end of Nov. When should I remove it?? I know the hype about expired ink but really is it going to start breaking up that quickly after the expiration date or is it just a way for the distributors to make you paranoid and think you have to remove it as soon as it expires???
> 
> TIA!


You didn't mention your printer manufacturer ... 

In most cases you can use it beyond the expire date ... however, if you have Ricoh "Sublijet" I highly recommend you don't use it.

Refer to the threads here about the Ricoh printer problems with the inks killing the printers. 

No real solid proof the expired inks are killing those Ricoh printers except for empirical evidence, but better safe than sorry.

Using Epsons I often have a little expired inks left over without problems, but I always keep it stored properly.


----------



## BlackScorpion (Mar 4, 2012)

Just purchased a Ricoh GXe7700n, the sublimation ink provided are expired (Sublijet R EXP: 10/16) can I still use these or wait till I can afford a new set?


----------



## BlackScorpion (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone care to respond? Or link me to the post mentioned above?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

BlackScorpion said:


> Anyone care to respond? Or link me to the post mentioned above?



See Gordon's response above. Still holds true.


----------



## BlackScorpion (Mar 4, 2012)

splathead said:


> See Gordon's response above. Still holds true.



Thank you Splathead for responding. Guess I will use them and pray for the best.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

BlackScorpion said:


> Guess I will use them and pray for the best.


Don't pray. Print, press and wash a sample. If colors hold true, you're good to go.


----------



## BlackScorpion (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks once again, will be installing them this weekend and start messing around with it. Any other advise I should consider for this printer?


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We have used Ricoh Sublijet ink carts that have been on our shelf and expired 6-10 months without issue


----------



## BlackScorpion (Mar 4, 2012)

pmzirkle said:


> We have used Ricoh Sublijet ink carts that have been on our shelf and expired 6-10 months without issue


 These inks are expired from last year and when I installed them the CYAN cartridge is coming up as empty, the others seem fine? Could the chip be causing the empty cartridge notice?


----------

